# Recommendations for training reading?



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Patricia. I don't believe that the Monks at Skete are the same flavor. The Focused Puppy by Deborah Jones, Ph.D. and Judy Keller, The Puppy Primer by Patricia McConnell, Ph. D. and books by Denise Fenzi may be closer to Ian's books.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Try YouTube. There are some fabulous trainers online. Connie Cleveland, Pat Nolan, and Bill Hillmann to name a few.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2cLnP4irNgg-lUCjLUczRQ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEyAU4OEQsQAKJCildYrb9A
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGi6ONOI5XR1-vKjALcjQuw


I've found videos easier to learn from. I've read the books you mentioned decades ago. I don't think I would use them training dogs today.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

The Power of Positive Dog Training (there is a newer edition but I had this) totally changed how I was teaching a puppy. Rukie was doing sit, down, stay and leave it by 10 weeks old.
Of course, he is exceptional 

https://www.amazon.com/Power-Positi...+power+of+positive+dog+training+by+pat+miller


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'Plenty in Life is Free' by Kathy Sdao. 

'Bonding with Your Dog' by Victoria Schade

'On Talking Terms with Dogs' by Turid Rugaas


----------



## PatriciaSeverson (Dec 6, 2018)

Much thanks, everyone. Great recommendations.

I found references to The Focused Puppy and The Puppy Primer on Jill Simmons's website, Poetic Gold. The other references sound similarly interesting.

I will look them all up! Thx!!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Kikopup YouTube videos, Emily has great videos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I know I'm in the minority, but I'm not a fan of Ian Dunbar's methods. Neither of my dogs has ever liked Kongs, in fact, Shala grew more and more frustrated with the stuffed Kong to the point where she was picking it up and slamming it on the floor. She also was not happy in a crate or an x-pen on her own, so she just didn't fit into his vision. I find he is too set in that one way of training, and it's like the world is going to end of you don't accomplish what he suggests you should in the time he says you should, and the fact is, that's just not true. Puppies are all different and you have to be adaptable to them.


That being said, I did learn a lot of the Monks (The Art of Raising a Puppy) about how puppies learn. Not necessarily using all of their methods (they are a bit stronger-handed and are raising German Shepherds) but they have a lot of insight about how puppies see the world and how they learn. i was able to take that information and use it to train both my first pup 17 years ago, and my current one 5 years ago. I do think it's worth a read before your pup comes home.


----------

